# Leukemia?



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So this weekend I had a conversation with a lady on our dogs, that was very nice actually...anyways long story short she brought up the that her pit had passed away a few months ago due to Leukemia...and that many Pits are prone to the cancer....is this true?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I do not think they are any more prone to cancer than any other breed. Maybe some bloodlines might be more prone to cancer because of genetics. I would say not because the number of dogs I know and other breeds I know and nothing really stands out as getting cancer more. People need to be careful when they make blanket statements like that without really knowing the facts. There are some good canine cancer sites that might have more info.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here you go top 10 at risk breeds and APBT's are not on it

Cancer is awful for the patient as well as everyone else involved. Unfortunately, our four-legged canine friends are very susceptible to this deadly disease. This article includes the dogs that are most likely to get cancer, the types of cancer that are common with the breeds and methods to detect the presence of cancer. Just like humans, it's best to discover the cancer as early as possible. While cancer is incurable, the chance of survival increases significantly if it's detected early. 

1. Basset Hound: Prone to trichoepithelioma or benign, cystic tumors of the hair follicle. These tumors can grow to around 5 centimeters in diameter and are common on the face and neck. Other breeds are susceptible; however the Basset is almost three times more likely to have these tumors than the runner up the Mastiff. 

2. Bernese Mountain Dog: Prone to histiocytic sarcoma, which start as wart-like growths that begin below the skin. There are two varieties of this cancer and only one can be fatal. Other breeds are more susceptible to the non-fatal variety; however the Bernese seems be more prone to the fatal variety. 

3. Boxer: Prone to both lymphoma or cancer of the lymph nodes and brain cancer. Boxers and other brachycephalic, or short nosed breeds, are more prone to brain tumors known as gliomas which grow in the supporting cells of the brain and can be benign or quite aggressive and malignant. 

4. Chow-Chows: Susceptible to stomach cancer which can be hard to diagnose in its early stages and is typically fatal by the time it is diagnosed. Chow-Chows and Akitas are 10 to 20 times more likely to develop stomach cancer or gastric adenocarcinoma compared to other dogs.

5. Cocker Spaniel: Prone to several cancers including cutaneous plasmacytoma, a rare skin cancer; Lymphoma, cancer of the lymph nodes and ceruminous adenoma, simple benign gland tumors. 

6. Collie: Prone to cancers within the nasal cavity. Unfortunately, this can often result from the inhalation of second hand cigarette smoke. Collies and other long snouted dogs have more tissue within the nasal cavity and more susceptible to absorbing toxins in the air. 

7. English Springer Spaniel: More prone to mammary or breast cancer. This is more common among unsprayed females so simply spaying your Spaniel should dramatically cut down on the risks of this particular cancer. 

8. Golden Retriever: Goldies are some of the most cancer prone dogs with lymphoma and hemangiosarcoma or cancer of the blood vessels and spleen being among the most common. According to studies 60% of Golden Retrievers die of cancer so proper screening is essential with this breed. 

9. Greyhound: Prone to osteosarcoma or bone cancer. The breed is particularly sensitive to bone cancer in the upper thing bones which are the cause of 22% of deaths withing the breed. 

10. Labrador Retriever – Cousin to the Golden Retriever the Lab is also prone to lymphoma and Hemangiosarcoma.

11. Pug: Prone to mast cell tumors. Mast cells are part of the immune system and are present in the skin, digestive tract and respiratory tract and help to protect your dog from foreign invaders. This type of cancer is prevalent among pugs and other short-nosed breeds. 

12. Rottweiler: Like other giant breed dogs; osteosarcoma or bone cancer is prevalent among Rottweilers. 

13. Shar-pei: Often affected by mast cell tumors due to the prominence of skin folds and over activity of the mast cells in the immune system which are prevalent in the skin itself. 

14.Shetland Sheepdog: Prone to liposarcoma which is a malignant tumor arising in fat cells deep in soft tissue like the inside of the thigh.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is some more info

Dr. Mark Silberman notes that exposure to chemicals and UV light, diet, age and stress all play a role in a dog's risk of developing cancer. However, Dr. Silberman reports that boxers, giant schnauzers and Bernese mountain dogs have a greater than 30 percent risk of developing cancer, according to a Swedish study conducted in 1997 (222,000 dogs). Irish wolfhounds, cocker spaniels and Doberman pinschers were at 20 percent while Pomeranians, German shepherds, greyhounds, Newfoundlands and St. Bernards had more than a 10 percent risk of developing cancer of the breeds studied.

Read more: Dog Breeds & Cancer | eHow.com Dog Breeds & Cancer | eHow.com


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

*whew* Thanks Lisa, very helpful!


----------

